# Glorieta



## TraductoraPobleSec

El hilo acerca de la palabra pérgola me ha recordado la palabra *glorieta*. Me pregunto si la idea de *glorieta* de "plaza donde por lo común desembocan varias calles o alamedas" es propia de la ciudad de Madrid o si este concepto de glorieta se usa en otros lugares. En Barcelona no hay más glorietas que las de los jardines o parques.

Saludos.


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Tengo una duda que me imagino que será absurda, pero es que me ha surgido. ¿te refieres a que en Barna no hay glorietas o que sí las hay pero se llaman de otra manera? Si es que se llaman de otra manera, ¿cómo se llaman?.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Si no voy equivocada, vuestro concepto de *glorieta*, tipo Bilbao, aquí sería una *plaza* sin más (creo yo). A ver si aparece alguien como Chics o Eva María y nos lo confirman.


----------



## Betildus

Después de una "ardua" investigación  deduzco que la glorieta es lo mismo que la pérgola, con la única diferencia que la glorieta tiene un cenador, mmmmmm


----------



## Antpax

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Si no voy equivocada *¿un catalanismo tal vez? Es broma),* vuestro concepto de *glorieta*, tipo Bilbao, aquí sería una *plaza* sin más (creo yo). A ver si aparece alguien como Chics o Eva María y nos lo confirman.


 
Ah, ya veo pero entonces no diferenciais entre plaza cuadrada o rectangular y redonda. Lo preguntaba porque donde está la estatua de Colón (perdón por mi total desconocimiento de la geografía de Barcelona) aquí lo llamaríamos una glorieta.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Marcelot

Traductora: En Sevilla hay varias glorietas.

Bifurcados saludos .


----------



## Cristina.

Glorieta (#3)
Glorieta (5ª imagen)


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Antpax said:


> Ah, ya veo pero entonces no diferenciais entre plaza cuadrada o rectangular y redonda. Lo preguntaba porque donde está la estatua de Colón (perdón por mi total desconocimiento de la geografía de Barcelona) aquí lo llamaríamos una glorieta.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Ant


 
Eso está al final de la Rambla y ni siquiera es una plaza. Francesc Macià, por ejemplo, es una plaza donde confluyen varias calles y avenidas, o sea que es vuestro concepto de glorieta pero nosotros no utilizamos esta (bonita) palabra.

Me pregunto cuál es el caso en Latinoamérica.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Marcelot said:


> Traductora: En Sevilla hay varias glorietas.
> 
> Bifurcados saludos .





Ahora mismo he visto el carné de una cliente y pone _Glorieta de España, Bormujos, Sevilla_. Si aparece en un carné (abreviada) es que es un término incluso de uso oficial.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Entonces será que los únicos que no utilizamos esta palabra somos los de por aquí... En Palma, que yo recuerde, tampoco existen este tipo de glorietas sino plazas, como en las ciudades de Cataluña.


----------



## pejeman

En México, Distrito Federal, se conocen como glorietas, como la del ángel de la Independencia.





En Monterrey, en el noreste de México, me parece que les llaman rotondas. En el resto de México, creo yo que son raras.

Saludos.


----------



## JABON

Hola a todos:

Si bien se conoce la palabra glorieta, por estos lares se les llama kioskos, suelen estar rodeados de jardines, en parques, plazas o plazuelas.

Saludos


----------



## Cristina.

Aquí en Madriz también se l*a*s denominan 'rotondas' (en italiano 'rotonda' significa 'redonda')


----------



## Argótide

Yo las conozco como glorietas (aunque he oído quien las llama rotondas).


----------



## bb008

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Eso está al final de la Rambla y ni siquiera es una plaza. Francesc Macià, por ejemplo, es una plaza donde confluyen varias calles y avenidas, o sea que es vuestro concepto de glorieta pero nosotros no utilizamos esta (bonita) palabra.
> 
> Me pregunto cuál es el caso en Latinoamérica.


 
Hola:

Que curioso en Caracas, hay una esquina de las muy famosas, que se llama *"Glorieta" *


----------



## Violeta.74

pejeman said:


> En México, Distrito Federal, se conocen como glorietas, como la del ángel de la Independencia.
> 
> En Monterrey, en el noreste de México, me parece que les llaman rotondas. En el resto de México, creo yo que son raras.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Si las hay, las seguimos llamando glorietas, y son muy comunes por estos lugares desérticos. En cuanto a la palabra rotonda no se escucha por acá, es más siempre las he refierido a un momumento circular con reliquias de nuestros héroes, pero en el centro de un parque o jardín y no en la convergencia de vialidades.


----------



## horusankh

pejeman said:


> En México, Distrito Federal, se conocen como glorietas, como la del ángel de la Independencia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> En Monterrey, en el noreste de México, me parece que les llaman rotondas. En el resto de México, creo yo que son raras.
> 
> Saludos.


Hola:

En Guadalajara hay varias, y sí, las llamamos glorietas, como la de la Minerva. 

Para nosotros, kiosko es una especie de templete, generalmente de planta octagonal, donde toca una orquesta o banda.

Saludos.


----------



## pejeman

Violeta.74 said:


> Si las hay, las seguimos llamando glorietas, y son muy comunes por estos lugares desérticos.


 
Desde luego. Raro no significa inexistente. De mi parte puedo decir que en Sonora, lugar con áreas desérticas como el que más, jamás vi glorietas. Éstas las vine a conocer en el Distrito Federal.





Saludos.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

¡Pues vaya con la glorieta de Minerva! ¡Qué enorme!

Aquí en _Cataluña_ también utilizamos la palabra _rotonda_, pero en sentido genérico. Los nombres propios van con la palabra _plaza_.

Y por lo que a kioskos se refiere, los nuestros son los pequeños establecimientos donde se venden periódicos y revistas, además de golosinas y, en algunos casos, souvenirs.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## HUMBERT0

pejeman said:


> Desde luego. Raro no significa inexistente. De mi parte puedo decir que en Sonora, lugar con áreas desérticas como el que más, jamás vi glorietas. Éstas las vine a conocer en el Distrito Federal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos.


Pejeman, ¿No será por el tipo de trazo de las ciudades en Sonora? Las veces que he ido al sur no he tenido el gusto de detenerme ahí, pero me han contado que tienen un trazo muy cuadriculado, y no el desorden de vialidades como en mi ciudad, en la cual sólo el centro está en forma de cuadrícula.
Saludos.


----------



## pejeman

HUMBERT0 said:


> Pejeman, ¿No será por el tipo de trazo de las ciudades en Sonora? Las veces que he ido al sur no he tenido el gusto de detenerme ahí, pero me han contado que tienen un trazo muy cuadriculado, y no el desorden de vialidades como en mi ciudad, en la cual sólo el centro está en forma de cuadrícula.
> Saludos.


 
Sí, en una ciudad joven como Obregón, así es. Era cuadrícula perfecta, hasta que hicieron la Colonia del Valle, llena de recovecos. Además el trazo lo hizo una compañía deslindadora y fraccionadora gringa, que lo realizó al estilo de allá.

Como no conocíamos las glorietas, bien podría habernos pasado lo que a Chevy Chase en su película de Vacaciones en Europa, que se quedó por horas dándole la vuelta a una rotonda de Inglaterra.


----------



## belén

Correcto, en Palma no tenemos glorietas, bueno sí que tenemos pero las llamamos plazas.. qué pena porque es fantástica la palabra. Y la rotonda yo la relaciono más con la carretera o calle ancha, no con las bonitas glorietas.


----------



## María Madrid

No entiendo por qué a las glorietas las llaman también rotondas... son dos cosas distintas, al menos en España. La rotonda es la estructura alrededor de la cual giran los coches, ya sea en carretera o en ciudad, mientras que la glorieta es la plaza en sí. Saludos,


----------



## belén

Como comentaba, ese es también mi entendimiento de rotonda, pero la definición núm 2 de la RAE dice:

Rotonda: 
2. Plaza circular.

Será como glorieta en algunos países...


----------



## María Madrid

Sí, eso lo entiendo. Lo que pasa es que había entendido que decían que España se usaban como sinónimos. Saludos,


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Aquí en Torreón (también desértico y de calles rectas) a las que tenemos les llamamos glorietas. Pero en otras ciudades les llaman rotondas. Las considero sinónimas.


----------



## JABON

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> ¡Pues vaya con la glorieta de Minerva! ¡Qué enorme!
> 
> Aquí en _Cataluña_ también utilizamos la palabra _rotonda_, pero en sentido genérico. Los nombres propios van con la palabra _plaza_.
> 
> Y por lo que a kioskos se refiere, los nuestros son los pequeños establecimientos donde se venden periódicos y revistas, además de golosinas y, en algunos casos, souvenirs.
> 
> Saludos a todos.



Sí, también por acá se les llama kioskos a tales estancos.

Saludos


----------



## María Madrid

¿Un quiosco y un estanco son plazas? Esto sí que es nuevo para mí.

En España un quiosco es ésto:

quiosco
e incluso esto

Y un estanco es el comercio donde venden tabaco. Saludos,


----------



## ToñoTorreón

María Madrid said:


> ¿Un quiosco y un estanco son plazas? Esto sí que es nuevo para mí.
> 
> En España un quiosco es ésto:
> 
> quiosco
> e incluso esto
> 
> Y un estanco es el comercio donde venden tabaco. Saludos,


 
Para mí lo primero es un estanquillo, y lo segundo un quiosco.


----------



## mirx

También en Durango (semi desierto) son glorietas, y hay muchas aunque no tan grandes como las de Guadalajara.

Un kiosko regularmente era la forma ocatagonal en el centro de una plazuela donde tocaban las bandas. Los estanquillos, en mi ciudad se llaman kioskos o puestos (nunca estanquillos). Los kioskos son regularmente de periódicos, revistas o chucherías. Los puestos son de cualquier cosa.

María deberías ser más específica cuando hablas de España, tu misma coterránea fue quien abrió el hilo, precisamente porque es consciente de las grandes diferencias regionales que existen en tu país. Ya que tú nick dice María Madrid, supongo entonces que cuando dices España te refieres a Madrid.

Saludos.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

belén said:


> Correcto, en Palma no tenemos glorietas, bueno sí que tenemos pero las llamamos plazas.. qué pena porque es fantástica la palabra. Y la rotonda yo la relaciono más con la carretera o calle ancha, no con las bonitas glorietas.


 
Totalmente de acuerdo, Belén: es una pena que por Cataluña y las Baleares no utilicemos esta palabra, que bien preciosa es, y que todo quede en _plaza_ sin más.



María Madrid said:


> ¿Un quiosco y un estanco son plazas? Esto sí que es nuevo para mí.
> 
> En España un quiosco es ésto:
> 
> quiosco
> e incluso esto
> 
> Y un estanco es el comercio donde venden tabaco. Saludos,


 
Pues María, para mí, tu segunda foto es una _glorieta_.

Un saludo a todos desde una Barcelona hoy un poco gris.


----------



## Cristina.

Que son sinónimos lo dice la wikipedia y también el diccionario de WR .
Glorieta : Plaza *redonda ( = rotonda)* en la que desembocan varias calles
Rotonda : Plaza *circular *


----------



## María Madrid

Sí Cristina, pero eso no quiere decir que sean sinónimos en todos los sitios. Saludos,


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Yo diría que no son exactamente sinónimos, ya que, en mi opinión, se podría decir que todas las glorietas son rotondas, pero no todas las rotondas son glorietas. Para mí, las gloriestas sólo están dentro de un núcleo urbano, mientras que las rotondas también están en las carreteras.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## aceituna

Sí, podría decirse que una glorieta es una plaza con una rotonda...


----------



## pickypuck

belén said:


> Correcto, en Palma no tenemos glorietas, bueno sí que tenemos pero las llamamos plazas.. qué pena porque es fantástica la palabra. Y la rotonda yo la relaciono más con la carretera o calle ancha, no con las bonitas glorietas.


 
Pero entonces, ¿la glorieta Pau Casals?


----------



## Cristina.

Antpax said:


> todas las glorietas son rotondas, pero no todas las rotondas son glorietas. Para mí, las glorietas sólo están dentro de un núcleo urbano, mientras que las rotondas también están en las carreteras.


 
Efectivamente, para mí también, hasta ahí llego, jejeje, aunque según Google gana por goleada 'glorieta':
glorieta de la carretera= 15.200
rotonda de la carretera = 859 

Yo no he dicho que sean sinónimos perfectos (como espabilar y despabilar), pero a mí sí me parecen sinónimos.
Sinónimo: adj. Dicho de un vocablo o de una expresión: Que tiene una misma o *muy parecida* significación que otro.
Saludos


----------



## pejeman

Antpax said:


> Hola:
> 
> Yo diría que no son exactamente sinónimos, ya que, en mi opinión, se podría decir que todas las glorietas son rotondas, pero no todas las rotondas son glorietas. Para mí, las gloriestas sólo están dentro de un núcleo urbano, mientras que las rotondas también están en las carreteras.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Ant


 
Pues leyendo las definiciones de plaza, glorieta y rotonda que trae el DRAE, yo llego a conclusiones diferentes:

Plaza y glorieta son lo mismo. La rotonda es un caso particular de las plazas o glorietas. *Por lo tanto, todas las rotondas son glorietas o plazas*, y* algunas glorietas o plazas no son rotondas*.Y todas ellas, plazas, glorietas y rotondas, se entienden situadas dentro de un poblado, así es que no podrían estar ubicadas en una carretara, en despoblado. Supongo que habrá otro nombre para esas isletas en que vemos monumentos a mitad de carretera, como la que se forma antes de llegar a Zacatecas, viniendo de Fresnillo (de Norte a Sur).

Saludos.


----------



## Z a z a

Acá en Yucatán les llamamos glorietas a las construcciones como la glorieta de Minerva, sólo que aquí son un poco más chicas  

Y un kiosco es el lugar donde se venden periódicos y revistas...

¡Saludos!


----------



## belén

Hola:

Me he quedado boquiabierta al descubrir la Glorieta Pau Casals gracias a Pickypuck, ya que no había oído en mi vida. He mirado en mappy para ubicarla y la verdad es que no soy capaz de encontrarla, no aparece ¡así que con más curiosidad todavía quiero verla! 

Luego hay otra llamada Glorieta Can Capes, esa sí que la encontré en Mappy y curiosamente aparece dibujada como una plaza cuadrada. 

Saludos,
Belén

Edit: Bueno, encontré la Glorieta Pau Casals en la web del ayto de Palma y también parece ser cuadrada. No parece que tengamos muy claro el concepto de glorieta los palmesanos 

Último edit, lo prometo: Bendito Google Earth... He visto la glorieta desde arriba y en realidad parece ser una placita verde que en el medio tiene una glorieta, una pérgola...quizá sea por eso que la han denominado así...


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Bueno, Belén, te voy a copiar y voy a mirar si en Barcelona también hay glorietas... A ver si me llevo una sorpresa.


----------



## chics

Buenas...

Corroboro que aquí no llamamos *glorietas* a las plazas. 

Nosotros lo usamos como *rotonda*, cuando ésta tiene una zona verde en el centro, no accesible a las personas. Si es una plaza con coches girando alrededor (como la plaza Tetuán, por ejemplo) entonces sólo es plaza, no glorieta. Las llamamos glorietas tanto si están en un municipio como si están en carretera "abierta".


----------



## mirx

chics said:


> Buenas...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Las llamamos glorietas* tanto si están en un municipio como si están en carretera "abierta".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Entonces...¿A cuáles llamas glorietas?
Click to expand...


----------



## Jellby

También está la Glorieta Cuatro Caminos en Madrid, ¿no?


----------



## María Madrid

En Madrid si tenemos algo a patadas son glorietas!! San Bernardo, Bilbao, Quevedo, Embajadores... Como curiosidad decir que con glorieta no nos solemos saltar la prececeptiva "de", pero con las plazas a veces sí. En Barcelona también hay Cuatro Caminos ¿lo llamáis plaza? Saludos,


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

María Madrid said:


> En Barcelona también hay Cuatro Caminos ¿lo llamáis plaza?


 
!!! ¿En serio? Desconozco el lugar.

Por otro lado, deciros que acabo de buscar en el diccionario catalán la palabra *glorieta* y que no recoge más que el sentido de *pérgola*. De ahí, supongo, que por aquí no tengamos glorietas en el sentido de plaza, como en Madrid, Sevilla, o las ciudades mexicanas.

Por cierto, en el diccionario de catalán pone que el origen es francés (como muy bien puede intuirse) y que al parecer dichos lugares (las glorietas en parques y jardines) se consideraban "pequeñas glorias", por ser tan acogedores. Bonito, ¿no?


----------



## María Madrid

Creo que ha sido un lapsus... si no me vuelvo a equivocar lo que hay es una prisión que se llama Cuatro Caminos. Saludos,


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

María Madrid said:


> Creo que ha sido un lapsus... si no me vuelvo a equivocar lo que hay es una prisión que se llama Cuatro Caminos. Saludos,


 
Eso sí...  Y ahí, glorietas, pocas...

Un beso muy fuerte, María.


----------



## chics

mirx said:


> Entonces...¿A cuáles llamas glorietas?


A las rotondas, cuando tienen un jardincillo en medio, inaccesible a los peatones.


----------

